# MO Homeschool intent



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

I am planning on moving to MO within the month and read the HSLD site's info on MO laws. Was wondering if I was understanding correctly that while I have to provide 1000 hrs of instruction, 600 being in the listed subjects; the only thing I would need to maintain, but not provide unless requested, is some proof of their progress? Other than keeping a lesson plan, portfolio, etc. would having yearly CA achievement test (CAT) suffice as proof of progress?
Also, since we're moving from VA, how does my county get the info that the kids are no longer here if MO does not require any annual intention letters?

Thanks for any tips/advice. I want to comply with laws, but not bring any unnecessary actions against my family.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have no help for you on this(sorry!) just wanted to say welcome to Missouri!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

According to HSLDA I interpret it that you must have a daily log (which could be the daily lesson plan in SOS like I have), a portfolio of samples and a record of evaluations(which could be yearly testing or a writtne evaluation by a tutor or someone of suitable expertise. It states you cna send a letter of intent to avoid but not prevent intrusion (by member of the law/CS.etc).

What I would do is inform your ols school you are leaving the district so they know the child is no longer under their enforcement and send your letter o the new district within the 30 period of arriving, just to avoid any issue.MO has pretty easy law on HSing..


----------

